# Alternatives to fruit flies?



## Ilovemybirdies (Sep 8, 2020)

My fruit fly culture for nymphs is getting kiinda smelly, and I’d like to move away from using them if possible. I know some species only catch flying prey, but currently only have Chinese mantis nymphs (they’re very aggressive feeders!) 

does anyone have any alternate feeders for nymphs that are easy to culture? 
 

I was thinking of dwarf white isopods (softer bodies isopods, and tiny) or baby mealworms, but have heard mealworms are fatty and lots of chitin isn’t good. 
 

thoughts or suggestions? 
 

thanks!


----------



## Synapze (Sep 8, 2020)

Fruit fly cultures are really the best and easiest option if you have lots of nymphs to feed.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 8, 2020)

at this age, mealworms are ok.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 9, 2020)

Mealworms could work, but they require a bit of extra work as you can't usually just drop them in the cage. I'd stick with fruit flies and maybe find a less smelly medium.

- MantisGirl13


----------

